# so upset...



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

One of my favorite bucks, a broken dove, went bonkers tonight. He was fine all day, and we were sitting down watching tv and my husband told me he was having a "seizure" I went to check on him, and he was just rolling in circles, not even able to right himself. My first thought was inner ear infection, but would it hit that fast? Obviously, due to the circumstances, he is no longer with me.  I'm really sad about this, can someone please tell me what it might have been if it wasn't an ear infection?


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

Also, does it sound like something that would be contagious? 
And please let me re-phrase one thing... he was fine THIS MORNING when i checked them before we left. We were gone for a bit to take our children to a playground, followed by a trip to the grocery store. so, I guess it could have started then?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im not sure what coukd of happened, but Im sorry for your loss


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I thought of a seizure, too. The brain of mammals is so complicated that sometimes we have unexplained seizures for no known reason. Doctors call this "seizure of unknown origin."


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear you lost your favourite boy  It could have been a seizure, or maybe a stoke or brain tumour. You'd have noticed him looking really ill for a few days if it was an ear infection. I very much doubt it was anything contagious.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

I had a doe do something similar, years ago. She was perfectly fine but when I next checked on her, she seemed to be having trouble with co-ordination and just was't herself. A little later, she had what I can only describe as a massive fit/seizure while I was holding her and died. 

Sorry to hear about your buck but it doesn't sound like there was anything you could've done.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your boy  
Years ago I had a doe have very similar, I didn't see her have a seizure but just found her rolling over and over(spinning)and the only way I could stop her was to hold her firmly until I could get her to the vet. 
The vet felt that she had probably had a stroke/ ruptured aneurysm and that the spinning was either due to brain damage or the fact that her balance had been effected and she was trying to "right herself" 
It was very distressing so I really feel for you.xXx


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

it is very rare for this to happen, I did have a doe do this when I picked up by the base of the tail as usual, however put her down and recovered, I have kept very large studs of show mice in the past over a large number of years and probably has happened less than a handfull of times, so I am sorry you had to suffer one.


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you, everyone, for your kind words and help. It was really a shock to see him that way, and so heartbreaking. I hope I never see another situation like that again for the rest of my time with mice. Unfortunately, I guess it isn't something that can be entirely avoided. I have 2 of his babies, a tiny self black (she won't be bred), and a blue buck. Is that something that's likely to happen again, if I would breed from his line? We have our ac on continuously, set at 66, so it wasn't heat related, or so I wouldn't think, and he had plenty of fresh water and food. I guess I'm still a little shocked. It's unnerving to see something like that, even though you can read about it, and know that it can happen, you never expect it to happen to you.


----------

